# Fuente flyback en base al ZVS Driver



## Tavo (Feb 6, 2011)

Que tal gente!

Comento las novedades por acá, aunque no debería porque no tiene que ver con el fluorescente, está relacionado con el ZVS driver.

La cuestión es que al final desistí de alimentar el fluorescente, no tenía ganas de renegar mas con ese circuito. 
Unas páginas más atrás (o no me acuerdo bien donde) leí que JorgeR había utilizado en una ocasión el ZVS para elevar la tensión, para alimentar un ampli.
Desde que leí eso, me quedó "picando" las ganas de hacer algo similar, hasta que hoy a la mañana ejecuté el proyecto. 
La intensión principal era lograr hacer una fuente de +-24Vcc, partiendo del circuito del ZVS.

Entonces así fué. Todo el día probando y probando hasta que obtuve los resultados deseados.
El circuito del ZVS está intacto, no fue modificado en absoluto.

En el *primario* del transformador (un trafo nuevo), bobiné *9+9 espiras*, con alambre de Litz; cuatro alambres de 0,4mm en paralelo.
Luego, para el *secundario* apliqué la misma técnica, también con alambre de Litz, pero esta vez con 5 alambres en paralelo de 0,4mm...
Fui probando y probando, hasta que dí en la tecla. Finalmente resultó ser que con *14+14 espiras*, obtuve unos perfectos +-24,6 Vcc simétricos exactos.  

El circuito está funcionando ahora sin ningún tipo de problemas, todo OK. Lo estoy usando para alimentar un *Amplificador con TDA2050 estéreo...*

El único "inconveniente" que le encuentro (si se puede llamar así), es que tengo una pequeña caída de tensión a plena carga (unos 3,5 A); la caída es de 1,2 Volt en cada rama......
Eso se debe a que bobiné demasiadas espiras en el primario... 9+9 espiras fueron demasiadas... Quizá si hubiese hecho 5+5 (o 4+4) el circuito funcionaría "mas justito" y con menos caída.

Bueno, eso es todo, mis logros de hoy, que *me dejaron más que satisfechos...* 

*Saludos.*


----------



## jorger (Feb 7, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> En el *primario* del transformador (un trafo nuevo), bobiné *9+9 espiras*, con alambre de Litz; cuatro alambres de 0,4mm en paralelo......
> tengo una pequeña caída de tensión a plena carga (unos 3,5 A); la caída es de 1,2 Volt en cada rama......
> Eso se debe a que bobiné demasiadas espiras en el primario... 9+9 espiras fueron demasiadas... Quizá si hubiese hecho 5+5 (o 4+4) el circuito funcionaría "mas justito" y con menos caída.


 
Te funciona bastante bien para haber hecho un primario de tantas vueltas...
En mi caso puse 6+6 vueltas, que es el que me dio mejor resultado.
Si subía las vueltas tenía un pitido en el trafo y no funcionaba muy bien, la tensión caía más de lo esperado (casi 2v) con un ampli basado en TDA2006.
Si baja las vueltas tenía menos rendimiento..

Si haces más pruebas te aconsejaría no bajar de las 6+6 vueltas porque a partir de ahi la tensión puede bajar demasiado con la carga que le estas metiendo.

PD: Creo que nos estamos desviando demasiado del tema..

Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 7, 2011)

Siga nomás la desviación por acá, que se fue para Fuentes de Alimentación el tema 

(Sé lo que me va a decir Tavo, si lo conozco...)
Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Feb 7, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Siga nomás la desviación por acá, que se fue para Fuentes de Alimentación el tema
> 
> (Sé lo que me va a decir Tavo, si lo conozco...)
> Saludos



No, la mío es patético, yo no pego una eh........ 
Bueno, mejor que esté apartado por acá, aunque no me gusta mucho el título.

Respecto del tema:


> Si subía las vueltas tenía un pitido en el trafo y no funcionaba muy bien, la tensión caía más de lo esperado (casi 2v) con un ampli basado en TDA2006.
> Si baja las vueltas tenía menos rendimiento..


Si tenés un pitido en el trafo es porque no está bien hecho, tenés algo flojo, o está hecho desprolijo...
Si hay algo que se hacer bien es el trafo; las espiras perfectamente ordenadas, una junto a la otra, y en cada capa separo con dos vueltas de cinta de teflón.

Lo del pitido te lo digo porque a mi también me pasó, y hacía un ruido muy fuerte y molesto; entonces tocó desarmar de nuevo el trafo, y acondicionar la unión "carrete-núcleo". Esto es, que es carrete quede bien hermanado con el núcleo, porque he descubierto que es ahí donde se produce el ruido. La mejor forma de silenciar esos ruidos es colocando algo que "amortigüe" esas vibraciones entre el carrete y el núcleo. La mejor manera que descubrí es nuevamente con cinta de teflón, dando unas pocas vueltas sobre el núcleo (ambas E, o E e I).

Respecto a las vueltas, me sorprende lo que decís Jorge, lo del mínimo de vueltas... 
Yo me quedo con las ganas de probar con 3+3 vueltas, no se, quizá así el circuito funcione con un consumo un poco más elevado, pero que supla esos picos de baja tensión que pueden haber en la salida del trafo.

No es la mejor manera de hacer una fuente DC-DC, pero que funciona, funciona. Comprobado.
Hasta un consumo de 60W se banca, pero con sus consecuencias, las caídas de tensión...

Luego de esto, se viene la fuente DC-DC "en serio", porque para más consumo o más tensión se necesita una frecuencia bastante más alta y un sistema distinto de excitación de los MOSFETs.

Una pregunta: ¿Como se podría aumentar la frecuencia de oscilación del ZVS driver?
¿Es posible?

Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Feb 7, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> o está hecho desprolijo...


Tu me conoces, sabes que si hago un transformador, siempre lo hago como de''frábrica''
Me cuesta creer que digas eso.. 
Si quieres muestro los 3 transformadores que hice para el zvs..



> Si hay algo que se hacer bien es el trafo; las espiras perfectamente ordenadas, una junto a la otra, y en cada capa separo con dos vueltas de cinta de teflón.


Repito lo de antes..
Si hay alguna espira que me queda sólo un poquito mal (aunque sea algo insignificante y apenas se note) vuelvo a hacer ese bobinado.Y si hace falta que lo deshaga 15 veces, lo hago.No termino hasta que no me quedo agusto..



> Lo del pitido te lo digo porque a mi también me pasó, y hacía un ruido muy fuerte y molesto;


No no, no me refiero al ruido insoportable.Eso solo me pasaba si *no* le tenía puesto gap al nucleo.Me refiero a un pitido agudo, débil y apenas era molesto.



> Yo me quedo con las ganas de probar con 3+3 vueltas, no se, quizá así el circuito funcione con un consumo un poco más elevado..


3+3 vueltas? *Ni se te ocurra *
Eso sólo ol haría con un flyback para hacer arcos pero para usar el trafo como fuente.. ni pensarlo.Piensa que ese bobinado es casi un cortocircuito, los mosfets se van a calentar y hasta puede que en algún momento el circuito deje de oscilar, consecuencia ---> un mosfet frito por estar activado todo el tiempo.

Te digo esto porque yo he probado con ese nº de vueltas a un flyback.Si le exigía un poco llegaba un momento en que dejaba de oscilar.. y por poco me cargo el driver.

Si con un flyabck puede pasar eso, imagínate lo que puede pasar si al transfromador le exiges más de 40w y peor aún, con el secundario de baja tensión.

Además, con 3+3 vueltas el rendimiento va a caer en picado (no es coña).Piensa que cuando cambias el nº de vueltas del primario, TODO CAMBIA.
Además el consumo va a estar por las nubes.



> Una pregunta: ¿Como se podría aumentar la frecuencia de oscilación del ZVS driver?
> ¿Es posible?
> Si, es posible..
> Si aumentas mucho el gap, la frecuencia aumenta un porrón.. con las consecuencias que conlleva..
> ...


 

Un saludo.


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 7, 2011)

Ese ruido de alta frecuencia se debe a que el circuito está oscilando dentro del rango audible, con lo cual es recomendable subir por encima de 20[Khz] para evitar ese molesto ruido.

Leyendo un poco el libro de Pressman, sobre este tipo de circuitos, vi lo siguiente:

La frecuencia de resonancia es 1/(2Π*(L*C)½), siendo LC el circuito tanque formado por las inductancias de ambos primarios en serie y el capacitor colocado en paralelo a ellas.

Si elegimos una frecuencia de unos 25[Khz], y un capacitor de 680[nF] como está en el esquema del ZVS, se necesitaría una L de unos 60[uH] (30[uH] para cada primario).

Por otro lado, el número de espiras de cada primario se calcula como: (V*dt*10^8)/(Ae*dB), en medio período.
Teniendo los siguientes datos:
V=13[V]
dt=20[us] (medio período de una onda de 25[Khz])
Ae=1.1 [cm²] (área efectiva del núcleo EI35] (no sé Tavo si estás usando ese mismo todavía).
dB=3000[G] (Bmax=1500[G]).

Obtenemos unas 8 espiras por cada primario.

Ahora... tenemos 8 espiras por primario (16 en total) y ambos primarios en serie deben tener una inductancia de 60[uH], con lo cual vamos a necesitar un gap para compatibilizar ambas características, para esto, necesitamos calcular el parámetro "Al". Al= (1000*Nespiras)²*(Lprimario) y la unidad es en [mH/1000T].
Haciendo el cálculo obtenemos Al=240[mH/1000T], ahora resta conseguir la curva Al vs gap, para el núcleo utilizado y así obtener dicha distancia. No encontré todavía la curva del E35, pero un ETD34 (supongo será algo similar), necesita de unos 25 mils aprox (0.6[mm]).



PD: no sería conveniente reducir el número de espiras porque aumentaría Bm, con lo cual el núcleo disiparía mayor potencia; se calentaría más, disminuyendo el rendimiento general.

PD2: cabe destacar que todo cambio en las espiras primarias, modifica la frecuencia de resonancia. No es un valor con el que se puede ir "jugando" si no se conocen las variaciones que produce, hay que ir tocando otros valores para compensar y mantener la frecuencia establecida.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Feb 7, 2011)

> Tu me conoces, sabes que si hago un transformador, siempre lo hago como de''frábrica''
> Me cuesta creer que digas eso..
> Si quieres muestro los 3 transformadores que hice para el zvs..


Bueno, en verdad tenés razón; se como trabajás Jorge, se que sos prolijo, al igual que yo calculo. Creo que una buena parte del resultado final se debe a la prolijidad empleada al hacer el trafo.
Por eso es que me lo tomo en serio a la hora de hacer el trafo, con toda la paciencia y todo el esmero.


> Repito lo de antes..
> Si hay alguna espira que me queda sólo un poquito mal (aunque sea algo insignificante y apenas se note) vuelvo a hacer ese bobinado.Y si hace falta que lo deshaga 15 veces, lo hago. *No termino hasta que no me quedo agusto..[*/QUOTE]
> Yo también soy así, hasta que no me queda bien, no termino el trafo. El domingo por la mañana (ayer), hice y deshice 5 veces el trafo, por fallas distintas y la última vez por que no me gustaba. También soy bastante así.
> 
> ...


----------



## ls2k (Feb 7, 2011)

hola amigos, yo hace un tiempo que estoy empezando con esto de las fuentes conmutadas, de hecho habi pensado n probar hacer una con el zvs, lo que no se y no entiendo mucho, es el asunto del trafo de ferrita, tengo varios que he obtenido de televisores cuyos nucleos estan en buen estado, pero como se de que tipo son y cual es su area efectiva y potencia efectiva, ademas de saber cuanta potencia me puede entregar dicho circuito.
ademas me gustria saber como controlar la frecuencia de oscilacion del mismo.
de antemano gracias

pdara no crear otro thread: si alguien tiene guias o apuntes sobre reparacion de fuentes conmutadas, me podria hacer el favor de facilitarmelo??


----------



## jorger (Mar 11, 2011)

Buenas!
Este tema está un poco abandonado pero he vuelto con noticias.
Ayer me llegaron por fin los componentes que pedí por internet (un poco de todo).
Hoy he podido montar de nuevo el ZVS driver y me ha alegrado saber que los mosfets que pedí (IRF640N) SON ORIGINALES .
El circuito responde tal y como me esperaba, sin calentamientos raros en los mosfets y con un funcionamiento de lo más normal.

Lo único que se calienta son los condensadores, puse 2 de 0.33 y 0.47uF en paralelo, pero como son de poca tensión (100v) se calientan al rato.
Ya solucionaré ese problema..

Si tengo tiempo de sobra hago fotos del montaje (ahora no porque tengo que conseguir cable rígido para las conexiones definitivas que irán al transformador y conseguir un condensador en condiciones, porque estas dos cosas las tengo con cables flexibles un tanto delgados), y comento resultados de pruebas que voy a hacer estos dias.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 11, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> Buenas!
> Este tema está un poco abandonado pero he vuelto con noticias.
> Ayer me llegaron por fin los componentes que pedí por internet (un poco de todo).
> Hoy he podido montar de nuevo el ZVS driver y me ha alegrado saber que los mosfets que pedí (IRF640N) SON ORIGINALES .
> ...



Que bueno.
Esperamos más novedades sobre el tema JorgeR, y las fotos! 

Saludos!


----------



## jorger (Mar 13, 2011)

Bien, empezemos .He realizado pruebas con 3 núcleos diferentes.
Primero una foto de como ha quedado ( todavía me falta ''pulir'' lo de los cables de salida):
http://img860.imageshack.us/i/cimg0324.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

El toroide tiene 32 vueltas con alambre de casi 1mm de diám.El núcleo que es el típico blanco-amarillo es de una fuente de pc.. 
A excepción del toroide, el disipador y los 2 condensadores verdes que están en paralelo, todos los demás componentes los compré por internet.

Este es el transformador con el que hace un tiempo hice las pruebas del rendimiento:

http://img825.imageshack.us/i/cimg0315i.jpg/

Este núcleo es el que he mencionado varias veces por su buen funcionamiento.
Tiene un primario de 6+6 vueltas con hilo de litz, pero sin trenzar.Vamos, que los bobinados son totalmente planos.
Los 2 secundarios son de 12vac y 18vac, para un ampli que use una tensión de 16vdc o bien de 25vdc.

Tiene un gap de unos 0.4mm en la pierna exterior y un gap de 0.8mm en la pierna interior.Esto es así porque el núcleo ya tenía gap de por sí en la pierna interior.
La lámpara dicroica la enciende bastante bien.Si bien al momento de conectarla, el transformador hace un leve 'schuitt' (un sonido un tanto raro, pero muy muy breve), la enciende con bastante soltura, y casi a la máxima luminosidad.

Veamos éste:
http://img842.imageshack.us/i/cimg0316j.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Es igual que el anterior, solo que más grande.
A este le tenia fe, pero me ha decepcionado bastante.La dicroica de 50w la enciende un poco mal, cae mucho la tenión y parece que no es capaz de dar más de 30w.. :S
Seguramente sea por que el núcleo no funciona bien a la frecuencia de este circuito por el material del que está hecho.
He probado con varias combinaciones de bobinados y gaps, pero nada .

Este es el último que voy a mostrar.Es un núcleo bastante interesante y que merece la pena conocerlo un poco:
http://img864.imageshack.us/i/cimg0319.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://img222.imageshack.us/i/cimg0320d.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://img862.imageshack.us/i/cimg0322.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sin duda es el que mejor funciona.
En las imágenes no se aprecia bien, pero tiene un buen gap en la columna central (de medio cm).
El primario es de 6+6 vueltas (en mi caso es el mejor para todos los trafos en general) y el secundario tiene otras 6 vueltas.
En vacío consume 0.4A, peero éste es resultado:
La dicroica la enciende EXACTAMENTE IGUAL que si la conectara directamente a la fuente de pc.Además el consumo es muy normal, la fuente de pc demanda 4.87A (a 12v), lo que es igual a 58'4w.
Teniendo en cuenta que la dicroica es de 50w, el supuesto rendimiento está en torno al 85-86% 
Siendo un poco pesimistas lo podríamos situar en un 80%.. que sigue siendo bastante 
Es una lástima que estos núcleos sean difícilas de conseguir.Como ese del mismo tamaño solo tengo 2 o 3.Todos los demás que tengo son iguales pero de menor tamaño.
Bueno pues esto es todo chavales..

Respecto a la topología de ésta fuente.. mm.. Me hace dudar si es flyback o es otro tipo.Digo esto porque en las flyback, solo es necesario un diodo para rectificar (rectificador de media onda).
He comprobado que en ésta no.
Para aprovechar lo máximo se necesita un rectificador de onda completa..de lo contrario solo se puede aprovechar un 50% de la potencia disponible del transformador.Lo he comprobado.

Por otra parte, y que yo sepa, el gap no se usa en ninguna otra topología sólo en la flyback..
Estoy algo confuso respecto a esto..mm.. 

Un saludo.


----------



## jorger (Mar 26, 2011)

Buff no havía visto tu mensaje, mnicolau 



mnicolau dijo:


> Leyendo un poco el libro de Pressman, sobre este tipo de circuitos, vi lo siguiente:
> 
> La frecuencia de resonancia es 1/(2Π*(L*C)½), siendo LC el circuito tanque formado por las inductancias de ambos primarios en serie y el capacitor colocado en paralelo a ellas.
> 
> Si elegimos una frecuencia de unos 25[Khz], y un capacitor de 680[nF] como está en el esquema del ZVS, se necesitaría una L de unos 60[uH] (30[uH] para cada primario).


Eso me interesa bastante.Supongo que en la fórmula, 'L' debe ponerse en hernios y 'C' en faradios..



> ..Por otro lado, el número de espiras de cada primario se calcula como: (V*dt*10^8)/(Ae*dB), en medio período.
> Teniendo los siguientes datos:
> V=13[V]
> dt=20[us] (medio período de una onda de 25[Khz])
> ...


 
Creo que que voy a hacerme una hoja con apuntes de todo esto que estas mencionando.. 
Hasta ahora siempre he calculado este tipo de cosas a ojímetro.Creo que va siendo hora de hacer las cosas *bien *por mi parte.

Volviendo al tema.. 
En el mensaje anterior mencioné el uso de un núcleo redodno y poco común, ''pot core''.
Ya lo he bobinado como debe ser, todos los bobinados son de hilo de litz trenzado por mí mismo.

El carrete en sí está bobinado de esta forma:
1) ½ primario (ambas ramas a la vez)
-----------------------
2) 1er Secundario
-----------------------
3) ½ Primario (la otra mitad)
-----------------------
4) 2º Secundario
-----------------------
5) 3er Secundario
-----------------------

Lo hice así para mejorar un poco el acoplamiento entre el primario y al menos un secundario..
Según cálculos de espiras y demás, el primer secundario me da 16vac, el segundo 12vac y el tercero (que no sé para que lo hice pero seguro que le doy algún uso) 8vac.

El material del núcleo es N22, que tiene un rango de frecuencias bastante amplio, desde 1khz hasta 200khz..
Lo malo es que no pude encontrar la referencia del núcleo en la red por mas que busco.Aunque los resultados que tengo son muy buenos, estaría bien hacer el cálculo de espiras y del gap para este tipo de núcleo.
Tiene un diámetro exterior de 40mm y un diám. interior de 35mm..
La columna central tiene un diámetro de 17mm, con una perforación en el centro de 5mm de diám..

Diría que a éste núcleo se le puede sacar unos hasta 250w, pero como la frecuencia de oscilación del zvs es reducida (entre 25 y 30khz) dudo que se le pueda sacar más de 80w en esas condiciones.

He hecho nuevos cálculos de rendimiento.
Según la inscripción de la lámpara dicroica, ésta es de 50w.Pero si mido la intensidad de corriente cuando la conecto a la fuente de pc, haciendo cálculos me sale una potencia de 43'2w..

Conectándola al zvs con el transformador mencionado en este mensaje, me sale una potencia (del zvs, no de la lámpara) de 52'6w, que según cálculos me sale un rendimiento del 82'1%..
Creo que no está nada mal..
Os dejo un par de fotos:
http://img535.imageshack.us/i/cimg0370e.jpg/

El ventilador está debajo del disipador, e hice un espacio entre él y la superficie de la mesa usando espaciadores (tuercas ) y como se puede ver está conectado a un regulador que hice el otro dia, basado en el Lm317, para que no esté trabajando siempre a 12v.

Ahora mismo lo tengo regulado para que el ventilador trabaje a 7v.En mi caso es más que de sobra.

http://img141.imageshack.us/i/cimg0371dn.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Ese es el ventilador.Es bastante pequeño, pero da un flujo de aire bastante bueno.
Lo saqué hace 4 años de un pentium II 

Un saludo.


----------



## jorger (May 1, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, y perdón por el multipost..
Como ya habrán visto algunos aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index95.html

Ya monté el zvs sobre una placa perforada para alimentar un ampli basado en el TDA2050
El caso esque con el ampli a volumen normal funciona bien.
La fuenet tira casi 20v simétricos pero cuando le aplico una carga más grande (5w) la tensión de salida cae bastante.
He comprobado que no es problema de la fuente en sí, sino de la etapa de rectificación y filtrado porque, si conecto la dicroica directamente a un secundario de 14vac la enciende *perfectamente.*

Como sigo diciendo, en cuanto el pongo una carga a la salida de 19.7vdc (o -19.7v según sea el caso) la tensión cae de manera preocupante.
Los condensadores son de 1000uF/25v
Y la carga es pequeña, una bobina que tiene una resistencia de 150ohm la conecto a la salida de 19v y esa tensión cae a 15v 

He probado con otros condensadores (2200uF) y nada, no tengo ni idea de lo que pasa..
Podrían ser los diodos?
Son los FMQ2FUR (diodo damper doble (3 patas) de 20A/200v, TO-220)

Es muy extraño lo que pasa.. quizá sea por el tipo de diodo.. o a saber que 
Si es así tendré que comprar diodos rapidos normales y reorganizarlo todo si el pinout es distinto..

Un saludo.


----------



## maton00 (May 25, 2011)

al parecer tienen un ttr muy bajo, a mi gusto son lo suficientemente rapidos.
saludos


----------



## Tavo (May 29, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> La fuenet tira casi 20v simétricos pero cuando le aplico una carga más grande (5w) la tensión de salida cae bastante.
> He comprobado que no es problema de la fuente en sí, sino de la etapa de rectificación y filtrado porque, si conecto la dicroica directamente a un secundario de 14vac la enciende *perfectamente.*


A mi me pasa exactamente lo mismo.   

Realmente, ya no queda otra que pensar, es la forma de onda.
Yo creo que se podría hacer mejor, sin entrar en grandes cambios, con un "dispositivo" que genere una señal cuadrada de unos... 30KHz o por ahí... para excitar a los MOSFETs...

Saludos.
PS: Jorge, traé las novedades!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, y perdón por el multipost..
> Como ya habrán visto algunos aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index95.html
> 
> Ya monté el zvs sobre una placa perforada para alimentar un ampli basado en el TDA2050
> ...


 

Al final *Jorger* , resolviste la caida de tensión ? Probaste con entrehierro ?

Te dejo este planito para que veas que facil se le hace un "remote" con dos dioditos al ZVS 

Ver el archivo adjunto 60943


Saludos !


----------



## jorger (Oct 4, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al final *Jorger* , resolviste la caida de tensión ? Probaste con entrehierro ?
> 
> Te dejo este planito para que veas que facil se le hace un "remote" con dos dioditos al ZVS
> 
> Saludos !


Hola DOSMETROS.
No pude resolver la caída de tensión asique desistí y monté una pequeña smps con el sg3524 (posteada por alguien del foro cuyo nombre no recuerdo) que no tiene ese problema.. aunque el rendimiento es pobre, pero al menos no me cae la tensión.

Saludos!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2017)

Cuando a la ZVS la querés hacer andar con *bobina resonante sin punto medio* , cómo por ejemplo para calentamiento , entonces usas dos inductores , lo que no vi es que usaran un inductor más grande con doble bobinado . . .  debería probar 












Modificada :







Además existe la posibilodad de usar transformador separador , o no :


----------



## jorger (Sep 28, 2017)

El de la bobina resonante lo había visto antes.. curiosa modificación.
Las pocas veces que probé el ZVS para calentamiento por inducción fué con transformador separador, un núcleo de un flyback. 6+6 espiras en el primario y a decir verdad, al menos 20 vueltas en el secundario y otras veintitantas en la bobina de trabajo. Ponía alfileres al rojo vivo con mucha facilidad. Tornillos M3 también, aunque ya le costaba. Fueron pruebas rápidas sin mucho fundamento.

Offtopic: también hice el experimento, como enreda que es uno, de coger un cable y darle una sola espira en cortocircuito al núcleo. Os podeis imaginar lo que le pasó después


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 28, 2017)

Yo le hubiera dado 1 espira a un flyback jaja mejor tu idea  mañana pruebo como anda, irian los 2 bobinados en contrafase no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2017)

No sabo  tendría que pensarlo y me va a caer mal el café


----------



## jorger (Sep 30, 2017)

Naah, fué para "probar" de una manera distinta el potencial del ZVS .Ver cómo se comportaba ante una carga muy grande. Lo digo: el cable en forma de espira en cortocircuito echa a arder y el resto del circuito ni se entera.
Admito que la curiosidad a veces puede conmigo


----------



## Fulgore1 (Abr 27, 2019)

¿Que tal comunidad? ¿Como están? El motivo de este tema es para apelar a su vasto conocimiento y experiencia. En la mesa de trabajo tengo un circuito inversor 12V-220V que he construido en base al reciclaje de componentes de una fuente ATX de PC. Los componentes reciclados son:
*Capacitor de Poliéster 2.2uF (225K) 250V
*Chopper
*Inductor toroidal 30 vueltas

*Problema*: al conectar la fuente de alimentación de 12V a la entrada del inversor, la fuente acciona la protección de cortocircuito. Si utilizo una bateria de 12V obtengo el mismo resultado y el inversor no funciona.

Los diagramas esquemáticos se observan a continuación, la diferencia entre ambos es la orientación de los diodos zener. He probado con ambos diagramas sin éxito alguno.

Esquema 1:






Esquema 2:





Este es el video original de YouTube el cual he seguido paso a paso:






En espera de una pronta y favorable respuesta los saludo atentamente.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 27, 2019)

Hola caro Don Fulgore1 , los diodos 1N4007 en realidad deben sener UF4007 (diodos rapidos) , afortunadamente puedes reciclar eses diodos da misma tarjeta que sacaste lo transformador.
Cuanto a los diodos zener la posicion correta es la del premero esquema (mas arriba), pero jo enpleyaria con una tensión de 10 o 12 Voltios ao inves de 6.8V aclarados , eso para garantizar un bueno VGS de modo cerriar realmente lo canal Dreno y Sourse del Mosfet.
Otro punto es lo valor del capacitor de poliester mectalizado entre los Drenos del los Mosfets , debes utilizar lo valor recomendado .
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Mosfete (Sep 4, 2019)

Hola a todos, llevo tiempo intentando montar un oscilador Mazzilli para hacer un calentador de inducción y forjar metal sin necesidad de fuego (llamadme raro), monté uno con dos mosfet IRFZ44N y este funcionaba a 12v bastante bien, con menos tensión incluso. Con otros tipos de mosfet he sido incapaz, he probado con IRF540, IRFP260N..., variando el inductor, el banco de condensadores...imposible, siempre el mismo problema, sólo oscila uno de los dos mosfet, se calienta muchísimo y el otro apenas se pone templado, además es siempre el mismo. El esquema circula por la red, os lo subo. Muchas gracias por vuestra paciencia y conocimientos


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 4, 2019)

A simple vista tu conexión a la salida (bobinado final ) es en un extremo, *cuando debiera ser a la mitad del mismo.*

Mientras te responde alguien que sepa más, sospecho que esa es la falla, porque al conectar así, rompes la simetría
característica de ese circuito, entonces el inductor solo protege una parte del circuito..
Y creo que tiene pocas espiras, me parece que son 5 espiras por lado, pero eso es cuestión de cuan arriesgado es cada uno.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2019)

Ver mensaje #18


----------



## Mosfete (Sep 4, 2019)

Soy bastante torpe y no me entero con el post 18, ahí se expone un circuito prácticamente idéntico. Os subo unas fotos, el montaje con dos inductores es el que funciona, pero también funciona con uno y sin inductor. Varían en el valor de la Capacitancia e Inductor con nucleo de aire, el (tanque resonador) y los mosfet, que el que funciona está construido con IRFZ44N y el otro con IRF540. Muchas gracias de nuevo, iba a subir otro hecho con IRFP260N, pero ya es ponerse muy pesado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2019)

Fijate que podés usar un transformador intermedio y alejar la bobina final mediante cables , por eso  te mostré el post #18


----------



## Mosfete (Sep 5, 2019)

Pero, por qué alejar la bobina principal?Perdona mi torpeza y mi ignorancia


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 5, 2019)

Mosfete dijo:


> Pero, por qué alejar la bobina principal?Perdona mi torpeza y mi ignorancia



Para no calentar el circuito propiamente dicho.


----------



## Mosfete (Sep 5, 2019)

Pero si mi problema es que no oscila el otro mosfet, no es el calentamiento, oscila sólo uno de los dos, además es siempre el mismo independientemente de si es IRFP260N, IRF540N... por lo que debe ser un problema de algo que hago mal, pero que con el IRFZ44N si que funciona...


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 5, 2019)

Pero...

¿Probaste conectar el inductor al centro de esa bobina final ?

Hay decenas de ejemplos de ese rojer, pero es la primera vez que veo el inductor en un extremo de esa bobina.


----------



## jorger (Sep 6, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que podés usar un transformador intermedio y alejar la bobina final mediante cables , por eso  te mostré el post #18


De hecho las últimas veces que trasteé con el ZVS, probé el calentamiento por inducción bobinando un secuandario que atacaba a la bobina de trabajo. Tal como en el primer esquema. Para el transformador usaba un núcleo de flyback, respetando el gap, 6+6 espiras en el primario, unas 20-30 en el secundario y un número similar en la bobina de trabajo (ese número fue sin fundamento), con un diámetro interno de unos 4-5mm, ponía al rojo clavos y tornillos finos con relativa facilidad, todo alimentado a 12V C= 1uF.


----------



## Mosfete (Sep 10, 2019)

Hola, muchas gracias por los aportes, he construido un nuevo sistema con IRFZ44N y funciona perfectamente, investigando, veo que la Rdson de estos es de 17500 ohms, mientras que para el resto es superior, pregunto una tontería si supongo que la razón de que no oscilen ambos Mosfets al cambiar el tipo (IFR540N / IRFP260N) sea que estos ultimos tienen una Rdson bastante más elevada?? ¿Como podría solventarlo?? Muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2019)

Mosfete dijo:


> investigando, veo que la Rdson de estos es de 17500 ohms


Si la Rdson fuera 17.5K tal como decis, nadie los compraría...


----------



## Mosfete (Sep 10, 2019)

Es verdad, donde lo miré pone 17.500 Ohm, pero en su datasheet son 17.5mOhm, adjunto captura de pantalla. Gracias por el aporte, ahora a ver si alguien me sabe responder y ya resolvemos los dos la duda de ZVS

Alguna idea? Estoy leyendo cosas pero no consigo averiguar por qué con los IRFP260N no oscilan los dos mosfet...solo uno...


----------



## Mosfete (Oct 5, 2019)

Hola, ya he resuelto el problema, ahora me asalta una duda. Cuando quiero valorar la frecuencia de resonancia LC y poder calcular la inductancia de la bobina (conociendo la C y la f--> con el osciloscopio), las pinzas del osciloscopio las pongo en cada uno de los extremos de la bobina?o pongo sólo uno y el otro a tierra?Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2019)

Mas limpia se verá desde los dos extremos de la bobina , solo no te pases de la máxima tensión soportada por el osciloscopio


----------



## Mosfete (Oct 6, 2019)

Muchas gracias, voy a 12 - 14v, salvo que hagan un pico...voy en rango seguro. Muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## Mosfete (Oct 7, 2019)

Sigo con el mismo tema, cuando lo enciendo el amperímetro me marca un consumo en vacío de unos 3A, conforme pasa el tiempo (en vacío) la bobina se va calentando y va subiendo el consumo hasta 15A, los mosfet (IRFZ44N) se mantienen tibios, los condensadores, que son del tipo MKP 0.27uFx4, si se calientan cuando se introduce alguna pieza ferromagnetica. ¿por que se calienta tanto la bobina y sube el consumo?¿tendrá relacion con que la bobina tiene un cable de 1mm de diámetro?)Muchas gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 7, 2019)

Estas seguro que la bobina esta bien calculada?
Se supone que en vacio tiene un consumo fijo, y conforme vas introduciendo algo ferroso, sube el consumo, pero no si queda constantemente en vacio y sube igual el consumo.


----------



## Mosfete (Oct 8, 2019)

La bobina es empírica, una vez hecha y medida la frecuencia con osciloscopio (sabiendo la C), me da una inductancia de 1.87uH, con programas para el calculo de la inductancia me da resultados superiores, alrededor de 3.7uH, pero lo correcto entiendo que es lo medido


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 16, 2019)

Tenes fotos de la bobina?
YO he usado hasta las "i" de un transformador y sobre ellas he bobinado unas 30 vueltas y va perfecto... Es lo que menos molesta sólo tiene que aguantar los amperaje..
Dejó aquí el que estoy armando




Estoy usando los bobinados de 5v y el bipin esta conectado a los 2 de 12v (extremos) dando unos 40v (medidos con diodito sin cap) el bobinado de alta tensión no lo estoy usando aunque podría ser muy ultil...


----------



## Mosfete (Oct 24, 2019)

Hola, luego le hago una foto, he hecho un nuevo inductor, mas grande, usando IRFP260N pero en cuanto pongo un pequeño alambre para calentar, la fuente no da corriente suficiente, el voltaje cae a 5v y los mosfet entran en la zona lineal, con lo cual se calientan mucho y dejan de oscilar...Luego os subo un listado de los materiales


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 29, 2019)

La fuente tiene que dar al menos 10A


----------



## Mosfete (Oct 31, 2019)

Hola, perdona, he tardado pero te lo pongo aquí, este es un calentador de inducción que he hecho con 4 mosfet IRF3205 y 2 condensadores MKP de 0.3uF (0.6uF en total), al medir la frecuencia LC, oscila a 115 kHz, es decir la bobina tiene una inductancia de 3.19uH, la he puesto vertical y se que sobra parte del cobre que hay ahí . La fuente de alimentacion da un máximo de 9A y no he tenido ningún problema, no como con el calentador de IRFP260N que funciona mal con esta fuente.


----------

